# Pigeon with FCC leg band



## Exuma girl (Mar 5, 2013)

I know nothing about pigeons so please bear with me. I live in the Bahamas and found a pigeon with a leg band with FCC on it. Apparently, from Cuba . After a google search I found this page. Can some one tell me if there is a way to contact it's owner? Should I feed it? I gave it some water and bread. Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep it is from Cuba, we get many in the Florida Keys. Most don't go back so if you feed it you'll end up with a pet. If you do feed it, feed it grain not bread or rice. A little rice is ok. No way in the States to find theothe owner, sorry.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know of a contact for the fcc. yes you should feed it some grains or seeds..like wild bird seed for now and give it water in a crock or dish it can not tip over, that is if you have already secured the bird.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

You might try finding someone there that has racing pigeons to give your bird to.


----------



## Exuma girl (Mar 5, 2013)

We are located on a small island. No pigeon clubs here! We are about 130 nautical miles from Cuba. Guess I will see what he wants to do. He landed at a small US military base so we don't know if he is a defector or a spy!;-)


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Exuma girl said:


> We are located on a small island. No pigeon clubs here! We are about 130 nautical miles from Cuba. Guess I will see what he wants to do. He landed at a small US military base so we don't know if he is a defector or a spy!;-)


LoL that's funny


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

HIGGINS is the main and best feed for pigeons in our area, based in Miami. You can get it from Tim's Bird Haven in Ft Lauderdale through a pet feed supplier where can. Let me know when you want a Cuban mate, I have a selection.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Exuma girl said:


> We are located on a small island. No pigeon clubs here! We are about 130 nautical miles from Cuba. Guess I will see what he wants to do. He landed at a small US military base so we don't know if he is a defector or a spy!;-)


might as well keep it then,dont want it flying back whispering secrets to some cuban militia it probably got lost in one of the cuban races or something...130 miles away huh? pretty good. Id keep it or just let it go free. No way to contact the owner..and honestly the way pigeon racers are about their lost racers...he or she may miss it,but i guarantee you they're "over it". just give it a name and keep it. never know might be pretty cool. No bread though,messes them up believe it or not. try some seeds or something at a local store and a lil water dish,that's really all it needs besides a good home.


----------



## Exuma girl (Mar 5, 2013)

Well he is still here. Found some seeds for him,looks like a wild bird food mix. Not much of a choice here. Hopefully he will eat up and fly away. I assume if he stays around more than a couple days he isn't going home? Can he live in the wild? If not I will make sure he gets a good home. Should I put him in the dog carrier at night so he doesn't get eaten or just leave him free.? Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

When I get them I feed them back to health or let them feed for a couple of days at least, so they have enough energy to fly home if they want. Most stay by far, even if it has been as short as a day. The dog carrier is good. If you have a place you can keep it up on something.it will help. You can feed him there and he should see it as home quickly. If you forget to close the door one evening it is ok. Good luck and thanks for being the kind of person to make this effort!


----------



## Exuma girl (Mar 5, 2013)

We have found a home for the little guy. He will be roosting at a small resort. The people also have 3 parrots and the women used to raise pigeons when she was a child. We would have loved to keep him but we were afraid our jack Russell might terrorize it! He will be free to go home if he wants. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Sir Charlz (Apr 1, 2013)

*Cuban racing pigeon*

Just found one in Abaco. My son observed it walking in the same area for a few days. It never flew. We are now caring for it. Interested in a mate.


----------



## Exuma girl (Mar 5, 2013)

*To sir charlz*

Actually our guy flew away 2 days ago. Perhaps it is the same one. Does he have bands on both legs? I didn't write down the numbers but I remember one of them was FCC 2009 and then his number which I don't remember.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have gotten 24 in the past week or so in the mid to lower Florida Keys. Had a lady call me yesterday from the Paln Beach area with a dead FCC pigeon in her yard. Maybe heavy winds are the cause.


----------

